# Fare sega



## Dankgerit

Vi volevo chiedere (anche stavolta) cosa significa quella frase, la verità non ho capito, ma l'esempio diceva; fare sega a scuola.
Immagino possa essere "copiar" ya sea en algún parcial, un ejercicio, alguna cosa así pero no lo se con seguridad .


----------



## Gianma

Hola, esta frase significa "non andare a scuola per evitare impegni o semplicemente per dedicarsi ad attività più piacevoli".
"Stamattina faccio sega a scuola e vado al mare con i miei amici".
Sin embargo, ten quidado porque es un empleo colloquial local en Roma y los alrededores.
En Lombardia se suele decir "bigiare" por ejemplo... y hay otros mil modismos.
En italiano formal la palabra correcta es "marinare" la scuola.

Qualcuno mi corregga se sbaglio. 

Chau.


----------



## sabrinita85

Gianma said:


> Hola, esta frase significa "non andare a scuola per evitare impegni o semplicemente per dedicarsi ad attività più piacevoli".
> "Stamattina faccio sega a scuola e vado al mare con i miei amici".
> Sin embargo, ten quidado porque es un empleo colloquial local en Roma y los alrededores.
> En Lombardia se suele decir "bigiare" por ejemplo... y hay otros mil modismos.
> En italiano formal la palabra correcta es "*marinare*" la scuola.
> 
> Qualcuno mi corregga se sbaglio.
> 
> Chau.



Hola Gianma,
no creo que nuestro amigo haya entendido mucho... las partes más importantes las has escrito en italiano 
Pero tu explicación es correcta.

Fare sega a scuola (coloquial) / marinare la scuola* = hacer novillos*


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola Gianma,
> no creo que nuestro amigo haya entendido mucho... las partes más importantes las has escrito en italiano
> Pero tu explicación es correcta.
> 
> Fare sega a scuola (coloquial) / marinare la scuola* = hacer novillos*


 
 y en algunos lugares de España ... _Hacer la Ramona (más coloquial)_


----------



## sabrinita85

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> y en algunos lugares de España ... _Hacer la Ramona (más coloquial)_


Giusto! 

Ya no me acordaba de esta expresión!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

sabrinita85 said:


> Giusto!
> 
> Ya no me acordaba de esta expresión!


 
  y en Madrid ... _hacer pellas_


----------



## Dudu678

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> y en Madrid ... _hacer pellas_


¡Sí! Yo no era muy pellero...


----------



## mauro63

En Argentina ( o al menos es Buenos Aires) se dice _hacer la rabona_, _ratearse . _


----------



## femmejolie

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> y en algunos lugares de España ... _Hacer la Ra*m*ona (más coloquial)_


Será hacer la ra*b*ona, como dice Mauro63 (se usa en Argentina). Por eso yo nunca la he oído (es un argentinismo) , yo solo sabía que es un término que se emplea en fútbol :"En el fútbol, jugada que consiste en pegarle a la pelota cruzando el pie con que se impacta por detrás del pie de apoyo".

*DRAE:*
*Rabona:*
*hacer ~.*1. fr. coloq. Dejar de asistir al lugar de obligación y especialmente a clase.



sabrinita85 said:


> Giusto!
> 
> Ya no me acordaba de esta expresión!


Sab, yo ni la conocía. (y es hacer la rabona, con "b")



mauro63 said:


> En Argentina ( o al menos es Buenos Aires) se dice _hacer la rabona_, _ratearse . _


¿Cómo se dice? ¿hacer rabona/ hacer la rabona?
Hacerse la rabona/Hacer rabona 
Ratear (pop.) Faltar a clase o al empleo// fallar el motor de un automóvil


Otros sinónimos de *"hacer pellas"* (la más conocida en España):
*Hacer novillos .*
*Saltarse las clases .*
*Fumarse las clases .*

*Novillos*, _borotas,_ _*pellas*,_ _piparras,_ rabonas o _txicarras,_ picarse la clase, *fumársela, hacer pellas*, hacer campana o pira, pirarse o pelarse una clase o hacer toros .
Solo conozco los términos en negrita.
Hacer campana parece que se usa en Barcelona.
A lo mejor os interesa este thread :
Post 5 = "*Pelarse las clases*" (en Valencia, mai sentito!) => *Fare sega*, 
que no es lo mismo que *"pelársela"* => *Farsi una sega*.
Post 6 (una argentina) = hacer la rata  / hacerse la rabona.
Post 7 (un argentino) =ratearse.
Post 16 ,19 y 20= Quisiera aclarar que en Argentina, 'ratearse' o 'hacerse la rata' no es lo mismo que 'no ir a clase' o 'faltar al colegio'. Ratearse implica 'a escondidas de los padres'.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Femmejolie, ... pues en mi tierra quizás todos serán "incultos" o "mal hablados" pues dicen Ra*m*ona (será por cercanía al nombre propio).

Pero es cierto, que en otros lugares dicen Ra*b*ona y sea el correcto término.


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo escuché "hacer la ramona" en varias ocasiones ...


----------



## Candygirl

Hola! También se puede decir fare filone; pero pienso que es más en el sur...
xxx.Candygirl


----------



## bepibau

En el Veneto se dice "bruciare" la scuola.
bepibau


----------



## Dankgerit

No, claro que lo entiendo, me quedó más que claro. Gracias a todos .

Es, de hecho lo que nosotros en México llamamos "pintearse las clases"...


----------



## Gianma

Me parece que los modismos de España y del mundo hispanohablante son más bonitos y curiosos que los italianos.
(in questa frase avrò compiuto una dozzina di errori almeno...).

También el thread que nos ha indicado Femmejolie es muy divertido


----------



## mauro63

femmejolie said:


> Será hacer la ra*b*ona, como dice Mauro63 (se usa en Argentina). Por eso yo nunca la he oído (es un argentinismo) , yo solo sabía que es un término que se emplea en fútbol :"En el fútbol, jugada que consiste en pegarle a la pelota cruzando el pie con que se impacta por detrás del pie de apoyo".
> 
> *DRAE:*
> *Rabona:*
> *hacer ~.*1. fr. coloq. Dejar de asistir al lugar de obligación y especialmente a clase.
> 
> 
> Sab, yo ni la conocía. (y es hacer la rabona, con "b")
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice? ¿hacer rabona/ hacer la rabona?
> Hacerse la rabona/Hacer rabona
> Ratear (pop.) Faltar a clase o al empleo// fallar el motor de un automóvil
> 
> 
> Otros sinónimos de *"hacer pellas"* (la más conocida en España):
> *Hacer novillos .*
> *Saltarse las clases .*
> *Fumarse las clases .*
> 
> *Novillos*, _borotas,_ _*pellas*,_ _piparras,_ rabonas o _txicarras,_ picarse la clase, *fumársela, hacer pellas*, hacer campana o pira, pirarse o pelarse una clase o hacer toros .
> Solo conozco los términos en negrita.
> Hacer campana parece que se usa en Barcelona.
> A lo mejor os interesa este thread :
> Post 5 = "*Pelarse las clases*" (en Valencia, mai sentito!) => *Fare sega*,
> que no es lo mismo que *"pelársela"* => *Farsi una sega*.
> Post 6 (una argentina) = hacer la rata  / hacerse la rabona.
> Post 7 (un argentino) =ratearse.
> *Post 16 ,19 y 20= Quisiera aclarar que en Argentina, 'ratearse' o 'hacerse la rata' no es lo mismo que 'no ir a clase' o 'faltar al colegio'. Ratearse implica 'a escondidas de los padres'.*



Es verdad, hacerse la rabona es faltar a clases en cambio raterarse o hacer la rata , es aparentar que vas a clases y cuando estás por entrar o durante un recreo te vas de la escuela


----------



## lautaro

En Chile se dice "hacer la cimarra".


----------



## Neuromante

Fugarse también se dice


----------



## MOMO2

Dankgerit said:


> Vi volevo chiedere (anche stavolta) cosa significa quella frase, la verità non ho capito, ma l'esempio diceva; fare sega a scuola.
> Immagino possa essere "copiar" ya sea en algún parcial, un ejercicio, alguna cosa así pero no lo se con seguridad .


 
hacer novillos

Y te añado que "fare sega" se usa en Roma pero no se usa en el resto de Italia. Aquí en Milán se dice "bigiare", en Cerdeña se dice "fare vela" y hay muchos más que no conozco. Porque yo era buena chica y no lo hacía (bueno, una vez a lo mejor ... )


----------



## rachele

Donde vivo yo, Cerdeña, se dice normalmente "farsi feria": oggi si è fatto feria senza dirlo ai genitori... Es el modismo más usado.


----------



## Sabrine07

MOMO2 said:


> Y te añado que "fare sega" se usa en Roma pero no se usa en el resto de Italia. Aquí en Milán se dice "bigiare", en Cerdeña se dice "fare vela" y hay muchos más que no conozco. Porque yo era buena chica y no lo hacía (bueno, una vez a lo mejor ... )


Il termine ufficiale in italiano è marinare, bigiare è di origine lombardo e fare sega di origine laziale, ma si capisce in tutta Italia (spero!).
Ci sono 1000 espressioni diverse. ad esempio, fare X.


----------



## Alice.F

rachele said:


> Donde vivo yo, Cerdeña, se dice normalmente "farsi feria": oggi si è fatto feria senza dirlo ai genitori... Es el modismo más usado.


 
Que raro, no conocía esta expresión  En que zona de Cerdeña vives, Rachele? Yo vivo en el suroeste, acá es "_fare vela_".


----------



## uccellino

Cari colleghi,
sapreste dirmi come si può dire nel linguaggio giovanile 'non assistere a lezione'? In spagnolo ci sono molte possibilità dipendendo l'area geografica: "copar, latar, hacer pellas", ecc. Penso sia uguale in italiano, no? Ditemi un po'... e grazie della vostra collaborazione


----------



## lizzie86

*D*alle mie parti in veneto si dice brusare (il dialetto veneto del verbo bruciare).....in italiano corretto,ma che non utilizza quasi piu nessuno si dice marinare.....io in spagnolo sapevo hacer novillos,è giusto??

*P*reciso che anche in italiano dipende dalle regioni e il termine che ti ho dato io,cioè "brusare" è un termine prettamente dialettale della regione veneto.Il termine corretto italiano che devi utilizzare in una traduzione è marinare ma solo nei testi scritti,perche a voce suona un po' antico questo termine e ti riderebbero dietro,diciamo che è un termine che usavano i nonni per così dire ihih....poi non so,almeno nella mia regione è così


----------



## federicoft

Ho trovato questo sito:
http://www.smpe.it/folklore/marinare.asp


----------



## nosebleed

Anch’io sono veneto e confermo quanto detto da Lizzie.

Nel resto d’Italia si usa anche *bigiare* o *fare sega* (da non confondere con *non fare una sega *o fare/farsi una sega).

In spagnolo sapevo _hacer campana_.


----------



## uccellino

Grazie tante a tutti quanti per le pronte risposte!
Lizzie, hai ragione, in spagnolo si dice anche "hacer novillos" ma suona un po' come marinare in italiano. Infatti, questa di marinare la conoscevo, ma non ero sicura.
"Hacer la campana" penso si dica in certe zone, non so quali, ma non delle mie parti, Galizia (nordovest, sopra il Portogallo).
Andrò a vedere gli altri fili sull'argomento per informarmi di più.
Grazie, di nuovo


----------



## Judiths

Ciao! Non so se ti interessa ma a Firenze si dice "far forca" e ad Arezzo "fare chiodo".


----------



## Elxenc

Ciao! 

¿Alguien italiano conoce la expressión "fare fuggino/fugino" para no acudir a la escuela de una forma premeditada o voluntaria (marinare)? Hará unos 20 años la dijeron en Roma en una clase de italiano. La recuerdo bien porque me "llamó la atención" por la proximidad (únicamente cambio de género) a la expresión en catalán-valenciano usada en València-ciudad:"fer fugina". Debe ser dialectal. No la he encontrado en los diccionarios que tengo, però... ¿De dónde pudiera ser?.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Elxenc said:


> Ciao!
> 
> ¿Alguien italiano conoce la expressión "fare fuggino/fugino" para no acudir a la escuela de una forma premeditada o voluntaria (marinare)? Hará unos 20 años la dijeron en Roma en una clase de italiano. La recuerdo bien porque me "llamó la atención" por la proximidad (únicamente cambio de género) a la expresión en catalán-valenciano usada en València-ciudad:"fer fugina". Debe ser dialectal. No la he encontrado en los diccionarios que tengo, però... ¿De dónde pudiera ser?.


Mai sentito.
Tieni presente che queste espressioni molto colloquiali variano molto da regione a regione e nel tempo. Quando io ero studente nessuno nella mia zona avrebbe mai detto "fare sega", ma solo "bruciare".


----------



## danieleferrari

Elxenc said:


> Ciao!
> 
> ¿Alguien italiano conoce la expressión "fare fuggino/fugino" para no acudir a la escuela de una forma premeditada o voluntaria (marinare)?


Hola:

Lo decía un amigo mío de la uni (no me acuerdo de dónde). Cuidado que la expresión que buscas es "*fare fughino*" (con hache, véase Fare fughino). Como bien te dice @Paulfromitaly, se trata de un clásico caso de *diferencia diatópica* (también llamados *geosinónimos*); en mi zona se dice "*forcare*", pero en otras se emplea "*fare sega*" (que también significa hacerse una paja , por eso hay que tener cuidado a la hora de decantarse por una u otra forma), "*fare chiodo*"... Véase Forcare.

Me imagino (solo es un intento, ya sabes que no es fácil estudiar la etimología de estas expresiones) que lo de "*fare fughino*" viene del verbo "*fuggire*" ("*fare una fuga*"), que en el caso de la escuela significa *escaquearse de una obligación* (en vez de estar en el cole, donde deberías, estás dando un paseo). 

Para que te hagas una idea (situación simplificada);


----------



## Elxenc

Muchas gràcias. En estos momentos estaba buscando con diferentes ortografias: "fugino", "fuggino" y ahora estaba buscando con "fucino", porque en realidad los de València-ciudad y alrededores la forma "fugina", la pronunciamos "fuchina" (usando ortografia castellna). Gracias por el mapa, muy didáctico y valioso. Otra pregunta. Sabe Ud. si en el dialecto de la zona pronuncian "fuguino" (a la castellana), porque yo recuerdo que esa persona (hombre) pronunció fugino/fuggino que fue lo que me sorprendió por la proximidad a "fugina" (la g siempre pronunciada a la catalana o a la italiana). De nuevo muchas gràcias. Ahora corregiré las anotaciones que hice en su dia (20 años). 

Aunque no viene a cuento. Le comentaré que me ocurrió lo mismo con otra expresión pero que en el catalán estandar general la recogen de otra forma. Es la expressión: "Fare cicino"; por València decimos "fer xixina" aunque pronunciamos "fer chichina" (usando la ortografia castellana). Siempre he mantenido que algunas zonas de Itàlia han tenido una relación muy estrecha, hasta que llegó el tren, especialmente con los valencianos: Los Borja-Borgia", frase italiana de la época:  "oh, Dio, la chiesa romana in mani dei catalani". El reino de Nàpoles y Sicilia formó parte como un territori más de la hoy conocida como "Corona de Aragón". La corte del rey Alfons el Magnànim estaba en Nápoles. En Nàpoles tienen una bebida similar a l' "orxata"; la pizza és muy similar a la "coca" nuestra; etc.

De nuevo, muchísimas gracias a ambos por sus ràpidas respuestas: Daniele ferrari y al moderador Paulfromitaly


----------



## danieleferrari

La hache normalmente no se pronuncia en italiano (es muda, pero ya nos indica que -gh- es un digrama velar), por ende;
/fuˈgino/.

Por cierto, aparte de 'fare sega', *otro ejemplo de geosinónimo* italiano es '*appendiabiti*' (perchero). Pasa lo mismo. Dependiendo de la variedad diatópica de interés, ya te vas a topar con 'ometto', 'appendino'... En cualquier caso, pese a las diferencias, todas las palabras remiten al mismo objeto, en este caso el 'perchero' (y la idea de 'escaquearse del cole' en el resto del hilo). 

Como ya ha subrayado nuestro estimado mod, puede que un regionalismo nos sea casi (o del todo) desconocido. De no ser por mi compañero de la uni, no sabría qué significa 'fare fughino'.


----------

